# BOSS VBX Spreader parts



## clapham15 (11 mo ago)

BOSS VBX Spreader parts....

$500 Control Module MSC17870 (new version) brand new, installed long enough to realize the module wasn't the biggest issue I had. This module will work with the older VBX's with the updated wiring harness below.

$100 Wiring Harness VBS 17880 will retro fit the older VBX's to work with the newer control module with the updated pre-wet capabilities. 

$500 Display Control 17827 - Older version, non pre-wet system


----------



## clapham15 (11 mo ago)

*UPDATED PRICES*

$450 Control Module MSC17870 (new version)

$100 Wiring Harness VBS 17880

$400 Display Control 17827


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

clapham15 said:


> *UPDATED PRICES*
> 
> $450 Control Module MSC17870 (new version)
> 
> ...


I'll take the module and harness


----------



## clapham15 (11 mo ago)

CELandscapes said:


> I'll take the module and harness


Sounds good! I will message you


----------



## clapham15 (11 mo ago)

Module & harness *SOLD

STILL HAVE* 
Display Control 17827 $400
8 FT VBX Tarp 14399 $150


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I’ll take the tarp please, you can private message me your PayPal, if you’d like.


----------



## clapham15 (11 mo ago)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'll take the tarp please, you can private message me your PayPal, if you'd like.


I will message you


----------

